# Nalgene fastcap issue!



## herman01 (Oct 12, 2013)

This has happened 3 times with these filters. They fast as hell but after I suck up all my product and move to the next product to be filtered it want pick it back up!...I'll pump my ass off but on the suction in I feel nothing.. And I'm talking bout maybe 300 Ml's max before trying to reuse. Anybody know what's going on.. Suction pressure builds up but not sucking from suction Side


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

Crappy raw Herman.. Filters plugged so spend 8$ or whatever cheapskate
Lol...what the compound? I'll guess test e.


----------



## herman01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Crappy raw Herman.. Filters plugged so spend 8$ or whatever cheapskate
> Lol...what the compound? I'll guess test e.



Test e and deca. I mean they work all the wAy up till it sucks out the last bit and then I drop it down in the next product and nothing. It's almost like it gets air locked or something. I saved them cause I'm hoping to find a way to make them work. Thinking about switching the hoses around and send oil back through if it will let me to get the air out possibly.$25 filter per batch I guess is ok though. Thinking about trying those whatman zap caps to see if they work just as good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

You mean u only get 300ml out of one filter ? or you do one 300, have another 300 To filter and it's plugged? Has to be bad raw or operator error and vacuum leak somewhere. Will it push air thru?


----------



## herman01 (Oct 13, 2013)

It will flow fast weather it be 100 ml or 1000 ml it's just when u take the tube out of the unfiltered product or until lot starts sucking air you ain't getting suction back on that side of the pump. The pressure will go up to 20 lbs but if u stick it finger to the tubing in that sucks your unfiltered product u feel nothing. I think once an air pocket hits it your done. But I'm gonna try to switch products or release the pressure so oil stays in the filter then switch to the next thing to see if I can continue. Grrrr


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 24, 2013)

Had same issue.  

I "pushed" oil through the inlet tube to get it going.  Seems to remove air bibles at the inlet.  

You have to be very quick to release the inlet tube from syringe and drop it in the source beeker.  It can back spray also which can be messy and you may loose a bit.  

Another time I made sure there was zero oil whatsoever in the tube and filter.   This seemed to be good also.  Although even a small bible can cause issues it seems.   The bubble gets stuck and block the inlet flow.


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think its time someone calls nalgene and gets the proper usage info on these fuckers lol


----------



## 360spyder (Apr 10, 2014)

I've had the same problem. I don't make any less than a liter of anything at a time. They are great on the first go around and then I can't get any suction either and I have pretty good raws I believe. I've never had a crash or anything weird yet. I spent a lot of money on the best equipment and raws I could find though. I could easily buy stuff cheaper, but I like knowing what I'm putting in my body. I buy the nalgene .022 filters by the case off of amazon for $180 a case of 10. $18 better than $25 from med.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

i have the same issue with these filters, the manufacturer says 'for single use only' si u think they must be designed to only work once, once you disconnect the vaccum that the filter done as it wont work. so make sure you have a decent amount to filter in 1 go to justify its use and getting your money out of it


----------

